# Saints Everlasting Rest



## JM (Dec 2, 2008)

Which edition would you recommend?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 2, 2008)

The one contained in the complete works of Baxter so that you get everything else


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2008)

Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson in _Meet the Puritans_ highlight the 1999 Christian Focus Publications edition:



> The Saints’ Everlasting Rest (CFP; 704 pages; 1999).
> 
> This is deservedly one of the most valued of Baxter’s practical works. He wrote most of the book when he was far from home and had no book but the Bible to consult. Being ill for many months and expecting to die, he fixed his thoughts on the believer’s eternal rest in Christ. After he recovered, Baxter preached these thoughts in his weekly lectures at Kidderminster. Thomas Doolittle, a native of Kidderminster who later became a well-known Puritan minister and author, dated his conversion to the time when he heard these lectures.
> 
> ...


----------

